# Cyberoam CR35wING ping issues



## isaac.kalii (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi experts,

We have set up the above appliances in-house but unfortunately there is an issue that is constantly bedeviling us as we have still unable to reslove it.

The router has been configured with dual ISP's and local users are able to access the internet and also able to ping its IP (router) locally. As we try to ping it from outside the network using its public IP, we are getting time out.

We had also tried to change the DNS for the ISPs but to no avail.

Any assitance will be highly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,
Isaac Kalii.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you sure the device and/or service provider allow responses to external pings?


----------

